# Sticky  2022 PHOTO OF THE YEAR



## Ivyacres

Beautiful photo! Congrats.


----------



## Sholt

Such a sweet picture.❤ I have to confess, it was my favorite.😊


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations! What a beautiful, sweet 💗 face and wonderful moment captured


----------



## Rundlemtn

OMG! No way! My little Rundlestiltskin got photo of the year?!!! That's amazing!!! Thank you so much to everyone who voted for her both in the spring, and now 🥰


----------



## NickHdoglover

Ivyacres said:


> * Rundlemtn (3pebs3)
> 
> Spring Dogs*


Didn't vote in time but that was our choice. Lovely!


----------

